# cool stuff?



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know a site that offers interior and exterior accessories? Cool stuff that's not stock but still gto? I like my shifter knob and etc. but there seems like with all the features to it it'd have options. It' be nice to get the digi dash part to be blue instead of green... ANy of this possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

to change the dash, go here

Welcome to White Auto and Media Services


----------

